# WSCAD Frage



## Erdferkel (13 September 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin zur Zeit einen Schaltplan mittels wscad 5.2 am erstellen. 
Ich habe ein Problem mit den Querverweisen für die Spiegelkontakte.
Und zwar ist der Button "Kontakt mit Spiegel" unter Automatik->Auto-Querverweise nicht aktiv.

Kennt jemand das Probelm?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MSB (13 September 2007)

Spontan würde mir nur einfallen,
das du nur die "Basic" Version hast,
da ist dann dieses Feature einfach nicht freigeschaltet.
Siehe in der Hilfe unter "Leistungsmerkmale"

Das man den Punkt durch irgendwas bewusst deaktivieren kann,
wäre mir nicht bekannt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## RMol (13 September 2007)

Tach,

bei eingeschalteter Schützverwaltung ist das Feld auch nicht aktiv.


----------



## Erdferkel (13 September 2007)

Danke,
hab es eben selbst rausgefunden. Ist es in der Regel besser mit autom. Schützveraltung zu arbeiten? Ich habe die Schützverwaltung auf halbautomatisch gestellt.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MSB (13 September 2007)

Schäm,
wenn man immer nicht aufpasst,
die Querverweise erzeuge ich in dem Fall immer mit "Schütze",
von daher bin ich noch nie auf die Idee gekommen das zu verwenden.


----------



## RMol (13 September 2007)

@erdferkel: Das muß jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich habe die Schützverwaltung normalerweise aktiviert. So habe ich alle Daten in der SVW und somit im Überblick, kann Kontakte verteilt im Plan einfach abbuchen...usw.

@MSB: Oooch brauchst dich doch deswegen nicht schämen, soll ich dir mal was von der S7 erzählen?


----------



## Erdferkel (13 September 2007)

Ich arbeite erst eine Woche mit dem Programm, und es gibt doch einige Dinge die man beachten muss, bzw. die einem die Arbeit erleichtern.


Gruß
Ralf


----------



## RMol (13 September 2007)

ach, das wird schon noch


----------

